# Finding a job in finance



## newsense (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi everyone,

How much experience do you think is required to find a job in finance (more specifically investment banking/derivatives) in Hong Kong? I am from the UK and have worked in investment banking for around a year and a half. I currently work with HSBC, which would obviously be a very good company to relocate, but I have only been working there you 8 months so I think they will be reluctant to let me move so soon. Do you think I would half a chance of finding work if I was to move over of my own accord?

Any info would be very much appreciated, thanks!!


----------

